# Dehydrated food, whats your choice?



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

As a prepper I do have a stash of dehydrated meals,most from Mountain House. I've been looking to try other brands like Wise foods. Anyone ever try Wise?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Emergency Essentials. Free or very low cost shipping.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you go to the Wise site, you'll find a blue arrow at the top to request a free sample. Their real long lasting meals are vegetarian only because veg. lasts longer. I have tins of meat stashed to add to their meals to make it better. From a guy who thought K-rations were ok, they aren't bad. Would I want it everyday? not unless the SHTF.
I bought 1 pail (60 meals) for quick grab and go, back when they were $120, now $160, I think.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> As a prepper I do have a stash of dehydrated meals,most from Mountain House. I've been looking to try other brands like Wise foods. Anyone ever try Wise?


Wise is good for freeze dried.We stock mountain house,wise and augason farms.All of our wise and augason farms is in the #10 cans to suppliment our dry goods.

All of our mountain house is in the ready meal pouches.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've not tried any of the Wise Foods meat products like Paraquack points out the long lasting meals have no meat.

I do like the dehydrated fruits. Very good actually.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've not tried any of the Wise Foods meat products like Paraquack points out the long lasting meals have no meat.
> 
> I do like the dehydrated fruits. Very good actually.


We don't buy meals in the #10 cans,we buy items that can go with our dry stores to make meals with including freeze dried meats.It's not cheap though.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Would i be off topic if i mention that some dehydrated meals can be made at home for a fraction of the store bought meals.

I seen a youtube channel on dehydrated beans and weiners, they don't dehydrate perfectly so the guy stores them in the freezer until his camping trip


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Make my own


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

We do Emergency Essentials for commodities: wheat, oats, potatoes, like that. No problem, decent cost. The freeze-dried vegetables from anywhere are so pricey I dehydrate our own - except onions, which I hate drying. So our vegetable stores are high in types that dry well at home (tomatoes, squash, corn) and low in types that really need to be freeze dried (broccoli).


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sometimes Wise will advertise free samples. Tried it once & was quite disappointed. Didn't feel full & didn't get any food energy out of it.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just ordered from Patriot Pantry. I got their 1 month kit to try out some of the food as well as a heritage seed vault for safe keeping. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you buy dehydrated food pouches from Wise or Mountain House, don't forget to get and equal number of dehydrated water pouches at the same time.layful:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I use Auguson farms simply because it's available at the local market (50 miles away). Walmart carries it, too (100 miles). My favorite, when I can get it, is MRE Cold Weather Rations. And barbed wire fence dried jerky, with lots of pepper to disguise the fly spots.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Like paraquack I bought a 1 month bucket as a quick grab and go. Brand name is augason farms. I've eaten enough of the various brands from my backpacking adventures to know that I wouldn't want to live off the stuff. But it does fill the hole if you're hungry. Sams club in my area still has them for $99. Not a bad deal.

It claims to have a water filter and fire starter in the bucket, but it's nitrogen packed and I'm not busting the seal unless I need the food. Here's a sideways pic.

Edit: notice the calories per day: 1800. I would call that a starvation diet...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The only thing I buy is Augason farms shredded potatoes. Once I get to the point that I can dehydrate them myself I will not be buying them anymore.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

how will i know that the #10 can is good if I don't open it for another 20 years?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Spice said:


> We do Emergency Essentials for commodities: wheat, oats, potatoes, like that. No problem, decent cost. The freeze-dried vegetables from anywhere are so pricey I dehydrate our own - except onions, which I hate drying. So our vegetable stores are high in types that dry well at home (tomatoes, squash, corn) and low in types that really need to be freeze dried (broccoli).


Spice what squash do you dry and how? Do you use the fan method or the heat operated dehydrators? I tried cutting it up and drying it but it took ages for it to dry, so I have been canning it. I would much rather dry my squash!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Here you go Auntie


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the video, we are going to the coffee shop tomorrow so I will watch it then.


----------

